# Best 8 I've ever tried



## chopeth (Jul 2, 2015)

I went to a Medieval and Sephardic show the other day and they used vihuela and other instruments from the Quixote age, mindblowing beautiful music:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 2, 2015)

I bet it doesn't even djent. 
I want my ....ing money back.


----------



## vick1000 (Jul 2, 2015)

Ummm, that's not ERG.


----------



## Wolf 6 (Jul 3, 2015)

vick1000 said:


> Ummm, that's not ERG.


What about a 4 course instrument in different tunings isn't "ERG"? That is an extended/different range than a standard 6 string. So how about you not.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jul 3, 2015)

Dat sound hole


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jul 3, 2015)

vick1000 said:


> Ummm, that's not ERG.



Well it depends on the tuning, really. If an instrument has 3 strings and goes from E0 to E9, I'd call that ERG. 

Bro, do u even ERG?


----------



## rx (Jul 4, 2015)

it has 9 strings


----------



## noise in my mind (Jul 5, 2015)

When I see these I want to try to play all of them.


----------



## chopeth (Jul 5, 2015)

They allowed me to play these, strange touch, like playing a fake cardboard ancestor of a guitar. Strings very loose, made of ram guts. Very interesting sound.


----------



## I Shot JR (Jul 7, 2015)

chopeth said:


> made of ram guts



Brutal


----------



## chopeth (Jul 8, 2015)

I Shot JR said:


> Brutal



Well, they come from domestic animals intended for food atm afaik, but formerly they actually used cats guts according to my wife who studied that stuff and was in several bands like this one.


----------



## chopeth (Jul 17, 2015)

A few more pics for those interested in these instruments. The texts are in Spanish, sorry:


----------



## jarnozz (Aug 25, 2015)

I love lutes. I'm currently building an 8 course lute  8 string guitar pff. try a lute with 15 strings


----------



## Given To Fly (Aug 25, 2015)

chopeth said:


> They allowed me to play these, strange touch, like playing a fake cardboard ancestor of a guitar. Strings very loose, made of ram guts. Very interesting sound.



Just to clarify some things, the vihuela is a real, wooden ancestor of the guitar and the strings are made from "cat gut" which is in fact sheep intestine. Its cool you got to play them!


----------



## chopeth (Aug 26, 2015)

Given To Fly said:


> Just to clarify some things, the vihuela is a real, wooden ancestor of the guitar and the strings are made from "cat gut" which is in fact sheep intestine. Its cool you got to play them!



Yeah, knew that


----------

